# Optimal Utility, Redundancy. Weight and Battery Usage



## eh4 (Oct 18, 2011)

This is a leading question, as I have a list of three lights to cover a range of lighting requirements. The subtext of this question involves economics and peak oil as well, if that piques anyone's interest.

Range of use excludes special situations like spotting a target or finding a missing person at 1000 yards, but fits very well into the post apocalyptic/zombie motif. Range of use also fits well with light weight backpacking, seat of your pants caving, and impromptu adventures...
This is not a budget thread. my estimated cost with batteries exceeds 500$, -without getting into a dedicated spotlight.... However, between function, quality, and "Scavenging/Trading" sustainability (please feel free to elucidate upon sustainable recharging possibilities), while also considering bulk, weight, durability And runtimes.... While balancing all of that with quality of lighting, I think this is a pretty good list....

Firstly, Bestest and Brightest HDS Rotary you can lay your hands on. No need to name a specific model.... and go with that before getting the more affordable lights listed. 
This is the light to tie, staple, tape to your body if need be, despite the greater weight and less common battery source with utility, longevity, and durability haviing priority. 

Secondly, H51Fc AA Floody Headlamp 85 CRI<br>One (or Two if you fancy yourself handy with ditch medicine, animal husbandry and the like or just find the idea of ambient, stereo high CRI lighting very appealing)
-stats claim to drain battery down to 0.7volts, vampire power.
-good brightness range and run times. For quality of light (stereo light with two, both at running at less power than you'd need with one), this combo strikes me as particularly appealing. How you'd fix it to your head? Maybe one one each side, mounted vertically, or for some delicate nocturnal procedure they might be tied/taped to convenient anchors....

Thirdly: Zebralight SC80 220Lm AA/CR123A Flashlight
-stats claim that it will drain the voltage down to 0.7volts, vampire power.
-Working With Either AA or CR123.
-good brightness range and run times.
I think of this as more of a hold out light than a primary used light, but when push comes to shove it will use partially depleted batteries of both the other lights while weighing only slightly more than an AA until needed. Maybe it will just sit in your pack, until the time that it's all that there is...

With four lights, each with a battery inside we are talking about 10.oz roughly.

Add and subtract lights and batteries as your logic requires.
Elaborate uses for multiple lights and constructively criticize.
Tear it up!


----------



## eh4 (Oct 19, 2011)

man, bad formatting. sorry. Edit on the way.


----------

